# Cas has been diagnosed with the "C" word



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry you are at this terrible stressful waiting time with Casanova's results. I hope for good news for him, and I hate&lament cancer that seems to target our goldens. The oncologist in my city is a proponent of a cancer-starving diet high in protein & fish oil, low in carbs, with added esther c, a vitamin c that fools the cancer cells into thinking they are getting nutrition. I so hope Casanova will get one of those rare calls that say benign.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Casanova*



jak_sak said:


> I am heartbroken. It just feels like my world came crashing down. I've been part of this forum since 2007 when I got my first ever dog - Cas (Casanova) as a 10 week old pup. Unfortunately he was from an evil breeder many of you here know (gold rocks in MI). Anyway, it would be an understatement to say my life revolves around him. He has been through many things with me - my BFF passed away of Ovarian Cancer 2 years ago and Cas has since been by my side, loving me and comforting me every single day. Without him, I would not have ever been able to recover from the Trauma of losing my BFF. Cas is 6 and will be 7 in August. 3-4 weeks ago, I was in MI, helping raise funds for Ovarian Cancer with my BFF's family through a 5K run/walk. I had a check up done with his Vet in MI (I now live in WI) - everything came back clean - no alarms. He is on Benazepril to ease workload on his heart since his blood pressure was up and he was breathing fast back in 2012 (a month after my BFF passed.) He has since continued to be on that.
> 
> Recently, in the last 2-3 weeks I noticed he was tired on his walks - where he would walk 1.5-2 miles and get tired, he could barely walk half a mile. Of course, the weather was humid and for a couple of days, I thought that is what was bothering him and kept his walks short. Then a week and a half ago, he sniffed at his food for breakfast and walked away. Cas has always been food motivated. He is the kind of dog that will quickly eat his food and go scout the area for other dogs' food (during gatherings). I added a little cottage cheese or buttermilk and he would then eat it right away. This happened 2-3 days and an alarm bell went up my head. I have always been very well in-sync with Cas. It is almost magical - I always seem to understand fully well even when I see subtle signs that he is not himself. Last week I took him to a local Vet here in WI (I live in Milwaukee). She was great and ordered some bloodwork and urine work. I also insisted on X-rays since I thought perhaps he was in pain. Xrays of hips and shoulders came very clean - in fact his hips were very well in his socket that the Vet was amazed. However, she noticed that his intestines were pushed down and there was a pocket with a shadowy thing right about where his lymph node would be. She said it was far back for a kidney and so referred me to an internal medicine expert to get an ultrasound. The next day the results on the bloodwork and urine work were back and he had high calcium and low phosphorous. She immediately said she was suspecting cancer or hypothyroidism. Couldn't get an ultrasound appt for that day and in the meanwhile called his old Vet who consider us as family and asked for her opinion. She went through everything and concurred and wanted me to go ahead with the ultrasound.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear about Casanova, but I know you and he will enjoy one day at a time. Please keep us posted on everything and Meggie and her Mom are inspirations.


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I am so sorry you are at this terrible stressful waiting time with Casanova's results. I hope for good news for him, and I hate&lament cancer that seems to target our goldens. The oncologist in my city is a proponent of a cancer-starving diet high in protein & fish oil, low in carbs, with added esther c, a vitamin c that fools the cancer cells into thinking they are getting nutrition. I so hope Casanova will get one of those rare calls that say benign.


Thanks! This is the kind of information I am looking for. I have heard that Carbs feed the cancer. Cas is on a lamb and rice senior diet - I am thinking of switching it to a grain free diet.


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> I am so sorry to hear about Casanova, but I know you and he will enjoy one day at a time. Please keep us posted on everything and Meggie and her Mom are inspirations.


Thank you! I will update the thread as soon as I find out more.


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

Just wanted to leave a quick update - The vet specialist called back with the results from the needle aspirate. The exact diagnosis is _Metastatic Apocrine Gland Adenocarcinoma of the anal sac_. He thought it was a little odd since they were not able to find any primary mass on the anal sac during the physical examination. He was concerned since it has already metasized to the sublumbar lymph nodes. I had proactively setup an appointment with an Oncologist for this evening. The vet who called me said the probable way to deal with this is to do surgery and remove the primary mass and the lymph node and then aggressive chemo. 

I read the thread here about Cyg and Sasha puppies that did very well on palladia. I am also very scared of surgery, especially if there are internal bleeding risks when removing the lymph node. I am very scared if I go that route and that does happen, then I would never forgive myself. I don't know enough about this (I read a lot about lymphoma) - the most information I have gathered are from the thread in this forum about Cyg and Sasha's fight. Bygcyg and rhansen56 -I will send you both a PM this evening based on Cassie's appointment with the oncologist and would be very appreciative and Cassie will be full of gratitude if I could ask a few questions and share some thoughts. I know both your pups went nearly/over 2 years - at this time, I would do anything I possibly can to get that from Cas - he will be 7 next month. Too young and so we will fight this.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm So SORRY!! This STINKS! ???
There are so many proactive things you can do. Research, especially cancer diet, immunity, see California Gold's posts for great holistic advice and lean on us. We are here for you and Abbey. Sending pawsitive healing thoughts and hugs. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

JeanieBeth said:


> I'm So SORRY!! This STINKS! ???
> There are so many proactive things you can do. Research, especially cancer diet, immunity, see California Mom's posts for great holistic advice and lean on us. We are here for you and Abbey. Sending pawsitive healing thoughts and hugs.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you, JeanieBeth. I appreciate it. On the immunity front, have you heard about the K-9 immunity? The "Help your dog fight cancer" book suggested that. If you have any knowledge about that let me know.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Have hope. And how lucky you're near UWM!

My boy, Andy, had lymphoma. We did the Wisconsin-Madison 26 week CHOP protocol, then maintenance chemo for another year. When he died, he was 13 and in remission.

Send me a private message (PM) if you'd like to chat. 

Danny


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

jak_sak said:


> Thank you, JeanieBeth. I appreciate it. On the immunity front, have you heard about the K-9 immunity? The "Help your dog fight cancer" book suggested that. If you have any knowledge about that let me know.


Yes! Yes and yes! I have Dancer on the K-9 Plus. I also feed her mostly home cooked diet with some kibble. Dancer had 80% of her small intestine removed from a cancer mass so her diet is very special. I did have Dance on the cancer diet before surgery and read the book. California Gold knows more on holistic, I believe. A grain free diet is important. Also, research as much as you can. Being pro active helps. Most of all, keep an image of Cas being young and healthy. He knows you. He reads your facial expressiins and body language. We all know the effects of stress on our bodies. Take it a day at a time, take care of yourself too. Sending hugs and healing prayers to you and Casonova..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

I am sorry to hear that about your Cas. I hope for the best for you guys and keep you guys in my prayers. I am having my own battle with a different type of cancer with my yellow lab Abby.


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

Yellow Labby Girl said:


> I am sorry to hear that about your Cas. I hope for the best for you guys and keep you guys in my prayers. I am having my own battle with a different type of cancer with my yellow lab Abby.


Thank you! I am gonna fight this with Cas with everything I have got. I am very sorry about Abby - I was reading your thread earlier today. Nothing makes me sadder than these wonderful pups having to endure this horrible disease. Its a pity that even dogs are not spared by the C word.


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

JeanieBeth said:


> Yes! Yes and yes! I have Dancer on the K-9 Plus. I also feed her mostly home cooked diet with some kibble. Dancer had 80% of her small intestine removed from a cancer mass so her diet is very special. I did have Dance on the cancer diet before surgery and read the book. California Gold knows more on holistic, I believe. A grain free diet is important. Also, research as much as you can. Being pro active helps. Most of all, keep an image of Cas being young and healthy. He knows you. He reads your facial expressiins and body language. We all know the effects of stress on our bodies. Take it a day at a time, take care of yourself too. Sending hugs and healing prayers to you and Casonova..
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thank you! I happened to read your thread earlier about SBS. Looks like Dancer is a trooper. My oncologist was neutral about the K9 Imm plus. She basically said there were no sponsored studies that corroborated their effect, but was very open with incorporating this and other supplements along with holistic choices on Cas's treatment.


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

*Update*

So I came back this evening from the consultation with the oncologist. I instantly felt she connected with Cas and she spent almost an hour and a half going through not just options, but basically answering every one of my question patiently. I felt a very good vibe - she kept saying "If it was my dog, I would not do this or would do this, etc". She seemed to have a genuine care, but at the same time was very practical about prognosis and such. Considering the high calcium in his blood she said if his cancer goes into remission, it will probably be short - say 9-12 months.

She gave me two options - radiation therapy - once a week for 4 weeks in conjunction with chemo once every 3 weeks for 5 sessions. The second option was surgically removing the lymph node and then chemo for 15 weeks (once every 3 weeks). She was very open and understanding if I chose not to do anything, but for me inaction is not an option. I want to believe that he can go into remission longer than 12 months. I hope he will. I pray he will.

However, here is where the complexity is - after a physical exam, she basically said she does not feel any mass in his anal sac region. So she is stumped as to where the primary mass is. The ultrasound did not show any and the physical does not either. This is a bit concerning to her, but not the top of her concerns. This coupled with the fact that surgery on a lymph node is very risky and the probability of the cancer coming back being high, she suggested the radiation therapy. However, I would have to go to UWM to get that (not a problem - its an hour and a half away) and she needs to clarify from them if Cas would be a good candidate (he is on a heart medication and such). 

She basically said the immediate priority was to bring his blood calcium down lest it kill his kidneys. The next immediate priority (in a matter of days not weeks) was to start the radiation therapy or the surgery and get on the chemo regimen. She wants to act quick to arrest the metastases of the cancer. The priority after that is to locate the primary tumor - however, she thinks this is going to be difficult. A CT scan can be done, but he has to be sedated. She thinks UWM will do a CT scan before radiation anyway. However, in the event no mass is found, she's saying Cas might be the odd case where the tumor is somewhere else - neck, stomach, liver - you take a pick- but somehow the metastases happened on the sum lumbar lymph node. That might become even more complicated since then we will have to find other regions/organs where it is. Her hope is she will find the primary mass somewhere in the pelvis region which will go well with the lumbar lymph node growth.

She started Cas on Prednisone to help with symptoms and also reduce the blood calcium - I expressed my concerns with the chemo not being effective, but she said that would be absolutely true if he had lymphoma and that cocktail of drugs does tend to not be effective with Prednisone, but the one they use for carcinoma uses different agents. I need to ask her what effect this has if I chose palladia. 


As always my concern was with how well Cas would take the treatment and the side effects and his quality of life. She said all of these treatments are pretty much stop if you don't feel comfortable or if he's not see quality of life improvement and go to a palliative care. 

So I am leaning towards radiation therapy + chemo unless they can somehow find a mass. Without that, surgery seems high risk-same reward as the radiation + chemo. I will also be reaching out to Rob (Sasha's dad) and Danny (Andy's dad) for some helpful information. I don't know how you guys got through the initial decision making phase, but its a little overwhelming. 

The oncologist was also very open about alternate therapies or holistic remedies in conjunction with radiation/chemo. The only thing she asked was to inform here about supplements or any other holistic meds so she can research and confirm that those don't interfere with the chemo drugs. I think that is what made me start to feel very comfortable. She was very open minded and was primarily concerned about Cas and how to ensure his well being. Apparently she has a golden herself that was about 9 and is prejudiced towards goldens! And of course from the McD drive thru's to vet offices to random people on the street, Cas has always been a crowd puller (Which Golden is not, right?).
She was also open to discussing with Cas's old Vet and them being in sync with the plan. She was going to check in with UWM tomorrow on the radiation protocol and then call my old Vet and then call me with timeline and next steps.

All in all, I have a few questions, but gathered a lot of useful information. I am going to be researching supplements, see about switching to a raw diet and see a holistic vet and make an appointment. Hopefully the holistic vet would be open minded about adding those additional therapies in conjunction with his chemo, etc. I am starting to put together a log with dates and note down the significant events and milestones.

Below are a couple of pictures of Cas! The first two with the coconut was taken last year. Cas went counter surfing while I was in the shower after a run and the look on his face when I caught him red handed was priceless!!! The last one was taken last week on his way to the ultrasound. What a difference a year makes, not to mention the last few weeks did take a toll on him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jak Sak*



jak_sak said:


> So I came back this evening from the consultation with the oncologist. I instantly felt she connected with Cas and she spent almost an hour and a half going through not just options, but basically answering every one of my question patiently. I felt a very good vibe - she kept saying "If it was my dog, I would not do this or would do this, etc". She seemed to have a genuine care, but at the same time was very practical about prognosis and such. Considering the high calcium in his blood she said if his cancer goes into remission, it will probably be short - say 9-12 months.
> 
> She gave me two options - radiation therapy - once a week for 4 weeks in conjunction with chemo once every 3 weeks for 5 sessions. The second option was surgically removing the lymph node and then chemo for 15 weeks (once every 3 weeks). She was very open and understanding if I chose not to do anything, but for me inaction is not an option. I want to believe that he can go into remission longer than 12 months. I hope he will. I pray he will.
> 
> ...


Jak Sak

What beautiful pics of Cas! I laughed at the coconut ones. So glad you'll be contacting Rob and Danny. It really helps to have the support on this forum. I will pray for you and Cas.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Cas is a lucky boy to have a wonderful, proactive mom. I'm sure your overwhelmed and your heads spinning but it sounds like your oncologist is on top of Casanova's care. I think a CT scan is a smart move, as is consulting with University. Thank you for the update. I'm glad your contacting Danny and Rob. Give Cas a nose kiss or two for me. Hugs mom. You're doing great! 
Jeanie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

*Update*

Wanted to post a quick update - I have been completely overwhelmed and busy trying to get all the facts and reading/researching as much as I can. 

Danny - Thanks for all your input and sound advise last week. It was great to bounce off ideas. I appreciate it very much. I still haven't been able to call Rob - will try to this week.

Yesterday, I took Cas to UWM to do the CT scan. Since he had to be sedated, I asked if they could do a full body scan than just the abdominal and they agreed to that. I found a little pea sized mass in his throat and had them aspirate it and it turned out to be a benign cyst. 

The full body scan revealed no primary mass which was mixed feelings - happy that there is no primary tumor at the macro level, but also worried since that is a ticking timebomb of known origin. The rest of his organs came back very good and no indication of any metastasis beyond the enlarged iliac lymph node. The lymph node was apparently very large that in the ultrasound it seemed like two lymph nodes were enlarged when it fact it was just the one iliac node.

So the options they gave are Surgery to remove lymph node (clean margin doubtful) followed by definitive radiation 5 days a week for a month in conjunction with Chemo using carboplatin every 3 weeks. Or I could do Palliative radiation once a week for 4 week and chemo once every 3 weeks for 5 sessions. However, the second option has 50% chance of remission while the first one, they are confident its closer to a 100% (they are not not quite saying it out, but leaning in that direction). The final option is to just to Palladia and hope that helps. 

Cost is not a big factor, his insurance will cover most, but I would have to spend about 4000 out of pocket since this will go past his 10K annual limit - again, that is not a factor in my decision. However, I am worried about putting him under anesthesia almost 20 times during the radiation session. He seemed a little disoriented yesterday when I picked him after the CT scan when they had to sedate him. So worried about side effects and complications of the anesthesia. The other factor with the radiation therapy (which costs about 6500-7500) is he would have to be there at UWM 5 days a week for a Month and I don't want him to think I have abandoned him and scare him even more.

Has anyone done the definitive radiation for their pups? If so, let me know your experience. I will update this more as soon as I make a decision on which way I am going to go. The Oncologist said I have about a week to make a decision, but need to get this going as soon as I can to have a better prognosis. The worry is with it being in the lymph node, possibility of metastasis to other organs.


~Balaji


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

jak_sak said:


> Wanted to post a quick update - I have been completely overwhelmed and busy trying to get all the facts and reading/researching as much as I can.
> 
> Danny - Thanks for all your input and sound advise last week. It was great to bounce off ideas. I appreciate it very much. I still haven't been able to call Rob - will try to this week.
> 
> ...


I wish I could help. I will continue to keep sending you both positive healing thoughts and Mojo. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jak Sak*

Jak Sak

Praying for Cassanova and you.
Click on dborgers and you can copy your post to him and send it as a private message.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/20310-dborgers.html


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

I will be sending your good thoughts! We lost Abby on the 19th of July, we put up a good fight though and my fight for this cancer has just begun. We were very lucky to have 6 weeks with her, because she had such a very poor prognosis. I will be sending you and Cas my good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## MomofKoda (Apr 18, 2013)

Lifting prayers for you and Cas.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

So many of us have lost our Heart Dogs, there are many "UP's" and "Down's", I hope you and Cas have many more "Up's" than downs. Best of luck to you and Cas.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Sending you and Cas hugs!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jak*

Praying for Cas and you!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I spoke with Balaji Friday night. He is having his internet provider changed and doesn't have internet until next week.

Cas' surgery went very, very well. Small 4mm tumor on his anal sac. The lymph node was swollen because of the cancer on the anal sac. The surgeon got clean margins, and Cas will begin a round of 4 treatments with Palladia next Thursday.

All in all, things are looking good. 

Balaji can fill us in with more when he gets back online


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> I spoke with Balaji Friday night. He is having his internet provider changed and doesn't have internet until next week.
> 
> Cas' surgery went very, very well. Small 4mm tumor on his anal sac. The lymph node was swollen because of the cancer on the anal sac. The surgeon got clean margins, and Cas will begin a round of 4 treatments with Palladia next Thursday.
> 
> ...


Danny: Thanks for updating all of us on Cas and Balaji!! I was concerned.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

dborgers said:


> I spoke with Balaji Friday night. He is having his internet provider changed and doesn't have internet until next week.
> 
> Cas' surgery went very, very well. Small 4mm tumor on his anal sac. The lymph node was swollen because of the cancer on the anal sac. The surgeon got clean margins, and Cas will begin a round of 4 treatments with Palladia next Thursday.
> 
> ...


WOW I am very pleased indeed to read this update! Fingers crossed for the news just getting better and better!

Hugs,
Lenna


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Great news!! Atta boy Cas!! We love HaPpY news!


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

*Update On Cas*

Hello GRF Friends:

First of all, I apologize for not having updated the thread sooner. Long story short, I had to change internet providers and not to mention all the time spending reading books and also extra hours at work so I can go to Madison to treat Cas.

Danny - Thank you so much for posting an update. It is always a pleasure talking to you. Your uplifting spirit and positive attitude is always refreshing! Give Rudy some puppy kisses from Cas!

So the last I wrote, I was still deliberating doing the Surgery and was also concerned with radiation side effects. I spoke with my old veterinarian and she consulted with her oncology friends and basically suggested going the surgery route and then the chemo and avoid the radiation since at the time we did not have a primary mass at all. After talking with my brother and a few friends, I was leaning towards the same thing - surgery and chemo. I was so glad my vet recommended the same thing. That made me confident in my decision and so I scheduled the surgery for Aug-1. The oncologist who did the surgery was very good and professional as well. I had also agreed to take the anal sac out since we knew the cancer originated there. The surgeon took out the lymph node and said she got a clean margin and what is left was only microscopic cells which the chemo should kill. She also said they found a 4 mm tumor on the anal sac - I was speechless - a tumor the size of a pimple caused all this! Anyway, the whole surgery took them about 7 hrs. The entire team did an outstanding job. I really have to thank Danny - he was the one who said "You are so close to Madison and should consider taking him there."
The surgeon said from their point of view, the surgery went as well as it could have possibly been considering the complexity in his case. She said it exceeded her expectations since she was able to take the full lymph node out. He did lose a LOT of blood and they had blood transfusion ready. His WBC% dropped from 44 pre-surgery to about 21 during surgery. They said if he had gone to below 20, they would have done the transfusion, but were able to stop the bleeding ad within 8 hrs, were able to bring the RBC up to about 32%. When he left the CCU, it was abut 39%.


His recovery from surgery was good as well at the hospital. The ionized calcium levels were high (~1.65 and the normal is 1.1 to 1.4). However, they expected the calcium levels to drop in the next few days.I picked Cas back 2 days after surgery and they kept calling me every 6 hrs or so to give me updates. All I can say is they were very professional, compassionate and were willing to listen to my rant and answered all questions each time and never once did they even try to hurry up or cut of off! The resident there kept following up a couple times during the next week to ensure everything was good. Cas had minor bleeding from the anal surgical site a couple times, but it resolved pretty much after I applied vaseline to keep the fecal matter from contaminating his surgical site. I also rechecked the calcium levels at a local hospital here and the level came down to 1.27 which is what they had expected at UWM.

Finally, in 2 weeks, I went back to get the staples and sutures removed and also start the first round of chemo. However the oncologist told me that the abdomen where the staples were removed showed the site had not healed completely and there were some rash spots. So they trated him with a week of antibiotics. Last Thursday, he had his first round of Chemo - I had initially discussed Palladia, but in subsequent consultation, they wanted to keep the Palladia as sort of a "trump card" and since what was left was only microscopic, they suggested Carboplatin which has the minimal side effect of all the chemo drugs. So I chose this option!

He gets 4 rounds of chemo once every 3 weeks, and then bloodwork checked every 7th day after chemo to ensure WBC remains over 2000 or so.


Overall, I am excited that his energy is up and he seems to wag his tail thoroughly every time I am home. He hates walking on the ramp to my truck and keeps saying " Ramps are for them old puppies dad, I am a young pup and can jump up!" I know I am on borrowed time with him and cherish every moment I get to spend with him. In the midst of all this, he turned 7 on Aug 16. I gave in to temptation (and his puppy dog eyes) and got him a soft serve cone at MCD's. Attached are a couple of pictures when he got his special treat! I also attached a picture before surgery when I took him to a trail by lake MI and he was having fun!


Sunday, Monday and Tuesday will be day 3-5 of his chemo which is when apparently the side effects will come up if it does. Keeping fingers crossed it doesn't hurt him much. He has been a trooper thus far with a little setbacks and hope he continues to fight!

Now that I have internet, I will post regular updates! This site is blocked at my work place which sucks - I don't agree there is anything better than posting and viewing threads on Goldens. Apparently the IT people at work disagree...losers! Haha!

For others that are going through this, feel free to reach out if you have questions. I will try my best to answer as much as I can and what I have learned. I should also thank Jean (bygcyg's mom) - she offered some really good tips and shared her experience early on. I never go to call Rob (Sasha's dad), but nevertheless, he was very nice when I reached out and shared his number so I could call him. In the thick of things, I never got around to it.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Cas is doing well. Happy belated birthday!!!! I am glad you got some ice cream!!! Love the pictures...Cas is a handsome boy!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jak*



jak_sak said:


> Hello GRF Friends:
> 
> First of all, I apologize for not having updated the thread sooner. Long story short, I had to change internet providers and not to mention all the time spending reading books and also extra hours at work so I can go to Madison to treat Cas.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the update on Cas and a belated Happy Birthday to him.
So glad the surgery is behind him and that you'll be updating us.


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

Quick Update on Cas. He seems to be tolerating the Chemo very well. No side effects at all and his energy levels are normal. Did his bloodwork yesterday and he had a slightly lower RBC (very close to lower end and about 37%). His WBC was low, but above the lower end of the normal range (~ abt 6000). So the oncologist is good with that. He has been a trooper thus far and I am praying he will continue to amaze me. I learn from him everyday on how to love and share and fight when it matters the most! Trying to see if I can go camping this weekend, but happy to just spend time with him and go hiking if I can't get a campsite.


Cheers..
Balaji


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

I am just now seeing this thread and getting caught up on Cas. What a remarkable story of how you noticed something was "off" and followed through with a vet visit that ultimately led to a cancer diagnosis. I had never heard of this type of cancer, so sharing your story will most definitely help others that find themselves in similar situations. Wishing you continued success with Cas' treatments and recovery!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I know you two will have a blast no matter what you're doing.

PS - Hope you find a nice lake for Cas to jump in


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

Hope everyone had a good labor day weekend! I am all ready and set for football season!

Cas has been progressing steadily. There have been minor setbacks here and there (shedding quite a bit of fur, rashes on his belly), but mostly he is having good days! I took him hiking over the labor day weekend and then to lake MI. He absolutely loved the water!! I was so happy to see the twinkle in his eye. Found him a stick and he was so happy retrieving it!

He goes back next Thursday for his second Chemo. Hopefully, he will continue to fight and amaze me! Here are a few pictures from his swim at the lake!

I am documenting everything I am going through with Cas and at some point will post a separate thread with all the details so someone else will benefit from having all this information.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

My cheeks hurt from smiling. WTG you two!


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

Update on Cas:

Well, Cas is having some really tough time. He had his second chemo a week and half ago and last Thursday, I was supposed to check his blood work. They say 7-10 days, so I thought I would check it on Saturday which would be 9 days this time. What I heard from the results sunk my heart. His WBC count which is about 6500-12K normally was about 250!!! And to think he was at the Vet hospital sniffing other dogs and stuff. I hope he did not catch anything, The Vet immediately said, I should take him home and keep him in isolation. I called Madison and they called in a round of antibiotics to ensure he doesn't get any infection. They said he is very delicate to infection. I am very worried. He seems to still have good energy, but does have low energy at times and that worries me.

I will update you after I hear from the main oncologist tomorrow - possibly will have to take him in or have another blood check done. In the meanwhile, all I ask is please pray that he pulls through this! Thank you.

Balaji


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry your Cas is having a hard time. I am praying that Cas's blood counts return to normal and that he beats this disease once and for all.


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Mercy's Mom and others.

I did a blood count recheck a week after and his WBC came up to about 2750, but was still lower than the 6500 total WBC. However, the oncologists (yes, plural - he has many at UWM and everyone seems to adore him!) were mostly concerned about his neutrophil count. They wanted that to be above 2000, but Cas's was about 600.

Anyway, this past Thursday he had a third round of Chemo and the blood counts came up good. His total WBC was about 15K and Neutrophil count was above 2000 which is what they look for. He got a 20% reduction in the chemo. I will be rechecking in about 10 days again to see how he does this time. He is fighting this for sure and we continue to take one step at a time. Yes, there are setbacks like these, but there are also good days where he wants to chase his tennis balls non-stop!


----------



## bygcyg (Apr 4, 2012)

I love the pictures of him in the water and I'm thinking of you both!


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

*Update on Cas*

Hello GRF friends:

I have an awesome update. After 3.5 months of surgery/chemo, Cas is officially in remission now. There is no evidence of disease in his abdominal region. He did have an enlarged sternal lymph node, but they were not able to do a fine needle aspirate and suspected that was probably just an inflammation. I will be monitoring him through CT scans every 3 months, but at the moment, this is the best news I have had in months and I am very happy to share this with you all. I will post another update later this month after he gets his physical check with the regular vet!


Cheers..


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

That's great news! I'm glad to read it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Have only just read this thread from the beginning. So thrilled that Cas is now in remission. He is a lovely dog. Hoping that things continue to go well.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

That is really great news about your Boy Cas! I will keep him in my thoughts that he is always stronger than that ugly "C" !!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a nice post to read with coffee in the morning 

Keep having fun!! Carpe Diem


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderful news, this has me smiling this morning. Please give your baby belly rubs from NC! May he stay in remission for many, many years!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great update, wonderful news.

Prayers your boy continues to do well, enjoy every minute with him.


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello GRF Friends:

Unfortunately I have bad news with Cas and asking for your prayers. 

End of December, I had his blood work done and everything came back normal. He had a scheduled CT scan the first week of Feb(last Thursday). The results shattered my heart and made me fee very weak. Back in November they had said one of the sternal lymph nodes was enlarged, but couldn't do a fine needle aspirate and concluded he was in remission. However, last Thursday the CT scan revealed the cancer has metastasized to both the sternal lymph nodes, and two other lymph nodes - one near the chest/lungs and another in the abdomen. The opinion from the Oncologists at UWM teaching hospital was the cancer was aggressive than initially thought and spreading fast. The only silver lining is it hasn't spread to the organs yet, but its a race against time. 

At this time they options they have offered are extensive surgery to remove all lymph nodes or try Palladia. There are no guaranteed outcomes and they think his ultimate prognosis is bad - a matter on months. I am still very hopeful about Palladia. Fingers crossed.

If I may ask some help, I need some advise with Supplements and Nutraceuticals. Specifically if anyone has knowledge or experience with the following, please help.

- Apocaps from the dog cancer survival guide
- Other Immune boosters/anti-oxidants
- Essential Oils
- Traditional Chinese Medicine/Herbals medicines.
- Other Alternative therapies.

I have consulted with a holistic vet, but she is out of town until late next week and will be discussing this with her, but wanted to see if others had any suggestions/information. Cas's Palladia came in the main today and I will be starting it orally today. In the middle of all this, the insurance company has said Palladia is considered a prescription pill and since I don't have prescription Rx coverage, they won't be paying for it. I argued that they would if I administer at a vet's office, so why would this be different since this is not a regular prescription pill for allergies or pain, but rather a chemo treatment. Whether they cover it or not, I will be pursuing any and all means I can financially to help Cas. Thanks for listening and appreciate any thoughts.


Regards,
Balaji


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Cas. 
I hope the meds help him and you have many days ahead with your boy.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, that news is upsetting, for sure. Try not to project the outcome or waste time thinking about what may come. For all you know something may turn the corner for Cas and he'll make it through this latest diagnosis. Fingers crossed a good plan of attack is made, and that Cas enjoys every day ... and you right there with him ... handing him treats


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cas*



jak_sak said:


> Hello GRF Friends:
> 
> Unfortunately I have bad news with Cas and asking for your prayers.
> 
> ...


Balaji: I am so very sorry to hear about sweet Cas. I have no experience to share with you, but I will be praying for him and you.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to see your latest update on Cas. Thoughts and prayers for both of you. I hope the medicine helps him.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Cas-- you're doing everything you can... Hugs to both of you.


----------

